# New Job - Pre Employment Health Questionnaire



## Patterdale (Mar 16, 2008)

Removed due to journalist intrusion!

Patterdale
x


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Jenny
Have they asked to see your medical records? (I hope not, you can refuse, but if clomid is not prescribed by your GP they can`t know you are taking it). They is no reason I can think of that you should discose you are undergoing fertility teatment, its not an illness and it`s not (directly - yet) going to have an impact on your job and you could always class it as `hormonal` treatment.  I personally would not mention it, there is no way they could find out unless you tell them, and that would be after you have signed the form- how do they know when you started treatment?
Good luck

Pippa


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jenny,
The first thing I was told by my consultant that my fertility treatment would not be included in my medical records, even if I ended up in hospital for any reason, the hospital would not have any records of fertility treatment / drugs etc. It is totally confidential and personally I would leave it out.  It is something between you and your consultant only.
Hope that helps. 
Take care
R x x
Good luck!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I changed jobs whilst going through IUI last year and I don't think I put anything on the form. your boss would not get the form anyway, just the occupational health dept . I know in the hosp we just get a slip to see all ok, never get any details at all. If you ttc naturally you wouldn't tell them would you.

r xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldn't say anything. None of their concern xxxxxxxxxx


----------

